# "Moon" - Corn Snake Ghost



## Polainas9 (Dec 17, 2012)

Here's my Ghost's Corn Snake bred by Juan Pala (Spain) in 09/2009. This girl, last year, laid 14 eggs on the first clutch and the second clutch was just slugs.

(Photos in chronological order with the terrariums wich has passed by)






































































And here's a video of the feeding response of this girl:

[video=youtube;RH_lJweH50o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH_lJweH50o[/video]


Hope you like it!


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 17, 2012)

That's a beauty, great pictures by the way. Found out the other day that you cannot privately own corn snakes in Australia.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## Polainas9 (Dec 17, 2012)

Endeavour said:


> That's a beauty, great pictures by the way. Found out the other day that you cannot privately own corn snakes in Australia.
> 
> 
> Kindest regards
> ...


Fortunately in Portugal we just can't have huge snakes (Retics, Molurus, etc) and venomous snakes. 

But in Australia you have AWESOME snakes... I'm a big fan of your wildlife!


----------



## caliherp (Dec 17, 2012)

That's pretty nice for a colubrid.


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 30, 2012)

That's a really nice, unusual colored snake; I love the way his scales make a checked pattern in some places. You have some really cool animals and it's great for us to see what's going on in the herp hobby in other places in the world. Thanks for sharing


----------

